# Is a final gravity of 1014 too high for Coopers Lager kit?



## canberra_student (9/3/13)

I think I am just about ready to bottle my first brew after two weeks.

However I have a question about the final gravity.

My original gravity was 1037.

After one week I had 1017.

After two weeks I have 1014.

Is that too high?

It was Coopers Original Lager with Brew Enhancer No 1.

That works out about 3% which seems a bit low.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/3/13)

Does seem a bit high for a kit. What temp you fermenting at?


----------



## NuggetSA (9/3/13)

The last one of those I did got down to 1.006.

Would that be dodgy/not enough yeast not finishing the job?


----------



## slash22000 (9/3/13)

Did you make sure the wort was properly mixed before you measured the original gravity? It's possible you took a watery sample, if it wasn't mixed through. What volume did you make up? 21 litres?

Brew Enhancer 1 is 60% dextrose 40% maltodextrin. Maltodextrin isn't fermentable, so you're left with the can + dextrose. 1.7kg of extract + 600g dextrose + 21 litres water = OG approx 1.036.

1.014 doesn't seem right, unless you've somehow killed your yeast. That is something like 46% yeast attenuation which is very, very poor. You should be getting at least 70% which is around 1.008


----------



## canberra_student (9/3/13)

Yeah I gave everything a good stir before I took the sample.

I filled it up to 23 litres.

The only thing I can think of is that it got a bit too cold on day 4. I pitched a bit warm, about 25 so I was cooling it down with a wet towel and it managed to drop to about 16-17 degrees on day 4, but I have since brought it up to 20 degrees and it has stayed there for the rest of the time.

I think I will go ahead and bottle it anyway as the FG hasn't changed from yesterday as far as I can tell. I am using plastic bottles so I am not worried about them popping as plastic bottles can take a lot (I know from years ago making ginger beer).

I will let the bottles sit at a warmer 22-23 degrees for the next few days. If the yeast has stopped hopefully the warmer temps and agitation from bottling will wake it up.

As far as the taste test it tastes fine, but there is a slight yeasty taste.

I will let the bottles sit a week and take another FG reading from one of the bottles to see if it drops further.

EDIT: Should mention that this was a reasonably fresh Coopers batch made in October 2012. And it the yeast was very active the first few days with lots of bubbles and foam.


----------



## manticle (9/3/13)

canberra_student said:


> I think I will go ahead and bottle it anyway


No, don't.

Wait.


----------



## NuggetSA (9/3/13)

Don't spose the sample was overly bubbley and mucked up the reading?


----------



## ploto (9/3/13)

Was the reading taken with a plastic coopers hydrometer or an accurate one?


----------



## thedragon (9/3/13)

There's no rush. Give it another week.


----------



## yum beer (9/3/13)

I wouldn't be suprised if its done, I have done the Tooheys Lager kit with BE1 and it finished at 1014....Coopers Lager, BE1 + 500gm LDM finished 1015...both kit yeast.
Probably a yeast issue, but in saying that I agree that leaving it wont hurt, give it 5 days and see.


----------

